# Tough Critics



## MariaOpera (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Everyone!
I am new to this site and I wanted to get more involved online with people of similar interests. I sing classical opera and I would like to get your feed back on my singing as I am always trying to improve. I am also new to you tube and just added my first video! Please visit my channel and tell me what you think.

www.youtube.com/nataleopera

Thanks for your input


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

I am very happy to be the first to welcome you to our site. I gave a quick listen to your performance and I like it. Take a look around in our forum and post more clips to your YouTube channel - I am sure you would get a lot of feedback.


----------



## MariaOpera (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for taking your time to give it a watch. I will post more as I learn new songs and how to edit and upload them.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Perhaps you will find some inspiration in finding new songs you would like to perform by browsing the opera and vocal sections of this forum. Schubert and Wolf wrote a lot of art songs that you might find of interest. There is one art song by Schubert that I especially like, namely Wanderers Nachtlied. Here it is transcribed to violin:






and 2 vocal performances:










I can easily imagine your voice would go very well with that song and I would like to hear that. We can always talk on Skype or Yahoo Messenger if you need help how to pronounce the words etc.

Regarding editing and uploading the clips, it does not have to be a long process either. If you have a decent mic you can already record your voice easily. If you have a decent webcam, you can have video out of that. I can hint at free software that will do everything for you at a push of a button, straightforward and intuitive. Just PM me if interested.


----------

